# WA:Todays Spanish Catch+25kg!!



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah,bro...After netting some XXX mullet to troll i decided to give it a wirl...
1 paddle,2 paddle,3 paddles...Big explosion from the reel!!!!!

After i bit of a tussle...here she comes a nice one of 25kg!!!...
time to head back to land


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Love your work Steve. The spanish is smiling more than you.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Mate can't compete with that :shock: :shock: fine fish
Cheers
Ant


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

No wonder yer gittin' fat. Only 3 paddle strokes an' yer on!

Wot a way ta go.

Trevor


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That looks more like a strain than a smile, what a fish!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Geez they grow them big over there! Can we pass the hat around and get this man a gopro? I want to see these strikes, not to mention the first run!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ridonkulous!


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Might be easier to just cast off the beach. Unreal...


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Fantastic result there!

I was thinking, but then had a moment of horror, what if you found a cooperative lady to hold the fish up there for you for the photo, she would need to have an alarming physeeeeeeeek!

Sorry ladies, I love each and every one of you :? :?

Well done....me next :twisted: Andybear


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I can't believe how big the shoulders and tail on that Mack are! Wow man awesome work.


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

F$%K Yeah!! Nice fish !


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

.


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Beast!


----------



## fatduck (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, what a fish!


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

According to OH&S, you shouldn't lift up anything over 20kg. I don't mind hold the fish for you! Perhap, WA should change the law for our elite fisherman!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice fish there Steve boy, hey Josh got his first spanish yesterday 6kg's he was so chuffed !
Hey Bru when heading off from Exmouth .....................those fish are going to paaaaarty!


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 25, 2010)

As always, nice fish. 
You're living in paradise.


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Now that is AWESOME! great effort there mate 8)

*****


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 25, 2010)

Bloody ripper. 
Almost all your reports are identical, but every time they get the blood pumping.
Keep em coming, love it.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

andybear said:


> Fantastic result there!
> 
> I was thinking, but then had a moment of horror, what if you found a cooperative lady to hold the fish up there for you for the photo, she would need to have an alarming physeeeeeeeek!


With a fish like that I doubt you'd have much trouble finding two or more ladies to present it, it's awesome


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

BrisbaneJamie said:


> .


True that!


----------

